# Diarrhea - How often to give probiotic paste?



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

Last week I brought my two does home after being away from home with a buck for four weeks. The little one came home with crusty eyes and nose but it improved quickly when we got home. The breeder did not feed them the same grain that they were used to, but they seemed fine with it. Once I got them home the little one got diarrhea, so I thought in a couple of days she would settled down to her old feed again. I also started to give them a little of another type of feed that is medicated with vitamins and minerals. So long story, short, they both have diarrhea. So this morning I gave both of them a dose of probiotic paste in the amount recommended on the box. But I can't find any information on how often to give this to them. I looked at the sticky here on dosages and didn't find anything that dealt with how often to dose probiotics. If it helps, these are both registered Nubians and this is their first breeding, first time away from home. One just turned two years old and the other will be two years old in February. The one is eating normally but the little one who got diarrhea first is not eating normally, not finishing her grain and only nibbling at the hay. I plan on not graining them at all for a few days and only give them hay and continue with the probiotics, once I know how often to dose them.

Any and all advice would be very much appreciated. These are my first goats so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, I would stop all grain. Once a day on the probiotic.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind of probiotics I have never seen the boxed kind.
If it's the blue & white bovine one I give a good 5 gram.
You cant really overdose probiotics so a lot is better than a little.
Good call on stopping grain Karen.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Probiotics once a day, b complex if you have it, and no grain as Karen said. Pepto bismo or kao pectin can be given if the runs persist. Make sure they stay hydrated..


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

nancy d said:


> What kind of probiotics I have never seen the boxed kind.
> If it's the blue & white bovine one I give a good 5 gram.
> You cant really overdose probiotics so a lot is better than a little.
> Good call on stopping grain Karen.


It's a paste in a tube, but the instructions are on the box that the tube comes in. It's called "Goats Prefer Probiotic Plus Paste 80 cc".


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I've done as you said, stopped grain, and given the probiotics and they are much improved. In fact the one is back to normal and the little one appears to be almost normal.

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I would get a fecal done as well. When a goat is stressed the parasites in them can really accumulate quickly. Check for cocci. I had a doe boarded here for breeding recently and she was being pushed around by another goat and stressed out and the cocci just exploded inside her while here and I feed out of hay bags so not on the ground. Good luck.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good call on getting a fecal for cocci as well as parasites. Yes anything is possible when they have been at a strange place to them. They can stress out & that causes the normal cocci level and/or parasites to bloom. 
After the one's poop is normal you can re introduce grain a little at a time over the course of a couple of weeks until they are at their regular rate.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> I would get a fecal done as well. When a goat is stressed the parasites in them can really accumulate quickly. Check for cocci. I had a doe boarded here for breeding recently and she was being pushed around by another goat and stressed out and the cocci just exploded inside her while here and I feed out of hay bags so not on the ground. Good luck.


There were both tested a few weeks back and both were totally clean of worms, so we're in good shape there.


----------

